# Livery near helmshore/haslingden?



## ChestnutHunter (30 October 2016)

Can anybody recommend a yard around the helmshore area? Can't seem to find much at all!


----------



## Nativelover (3 November 2016)

I'm assuming you live in Helmshore??? Me too!!
There's only 2 yards in Helmshore, tor view and tori Peter.
I've looked at both and the lack of grazing put me off both. 
Tori's yard is great, full livery only with hardly any turnout all year. But the horses look very well cared for.
Tor view, felt very cramped to me, next to no storage and (at the time) no choice on hay or bedding supplier. This may have changed. Also stables very small ( the one I was offered anyway) I could've used one stable as a tack room!!
More turnout than TP.
All other yards in the village are private. I've been here 10 years and advertised regularly for a stable but no response at all to my ads .
Good luck, it's a shame really as the hacking here is fab.


----------



## Lauren O'Hagan (4 November 2016)

Brand new American barn with big airy stables 
Heated tackroom and washing facilities. 
Wash bay with cross ties 
All weather 60x20 dressage arena (with mirrors being installed) 
All year round turn out to suit each horse ( individual or groups)
Ad-lib hay or haylage
Quality hard feed 
Wood pellets bedding 
Full livery that is tailor made to you and your horses needs
Dressage training on site
Lorry and trailer parking
All you have to do is ride! 

For more information contact Lauren 07852 107 515


----------

